# Love or Art? Gastien: From Dream to Destiny is raw, gritty, and dark.



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The Gastien Series is a dramatic family saga meant for adults. It is dark, gritty, emotional and enjoyable for both men and women. It is also historical fiction, taking place during some of the most decadent times in history. There will be a total of 5 books in the series, with the last coming out in early 2013.

Book 2

*Gastien: From Dream to Destiny*

"I am Gastien Beauchamp, artist and lover. Any Frenchman would tell you that a peasant could never own property in nineteenth century France. Yet here I am, in my very own studio. The personal cost was horrendous. I barely survived the choices I made, and my sanity was pushed to its limits.

Still, I finally now have security, peace, and freedom. For the rest of my life I can spend time "making love to the color", making love to beautiful women, and enjoying the wild nightlife of bohemian Montmartre. What more could a man need or want?

Then, one night, I see her. One look at Sophie, and my heart wants to betray me! I try to tell myself that I know better. Who needs love, anyway? I am already married-to my art!

No woman would ever understand and accept my lifestyle; nor am I about to give that lifestyle up. Not when I paid so dearly for it! Besides, I am too badly damaged to ever open up my heart...and if Sophie found out about my past she would not want to even know my name. I can't take that chance. I have had enough pain to last me a lifetime."

To purchase Gastien: From Dream to Destiny (or to read sample and reviews): http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

*****************************************************************************************************************

Gastien invites you to join his fanpage at www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp to keep informed about upcoming releases and intereact with the character.

I would love to hear from you there regarding how you like the series.

Thank you.

Caddy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Caddy --------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

4.0 out of 5 stars A great read! March 23, 2012 
By Liz @ Fictional Candy 
Formataperback|Amazon Verified PurchaseThis is book two in the Gastien Beauchamp series, taking place from 1855 - 1899. This book starts with a lot of review of the previous book. Of course, I recommend you read Part 1, The Cost of The Dream. But if you don't, you will get the basics of it throughout this book. I must say, I enjoyed this book much more than the first. While both books are dark and portray a very honest look at Gastien's life, this one had a bit more lighthearted moments that made it better for me.

Ok, so trying to focus on this book, and not so much the both books together. Gastien is now an adult, living in his studio in Montemartre. He is pretty much the same as he was previously. My views of him as a person are not terrific. I think he is selfish and immature, and a bit of a whiner when he doesn't get his way. He fills his life with superficial women, and this always leaves him looking for something more - as he is constantly reaffirming he does not want to be in love. Sex, painting, drugs, and drinking...these are all things that Gastien is a happy and willing slave to. Frankly, it began to be a bit tiresome to constantly have to deal with his insecurities and troubles that his addictions caused him. Just as it is in the real world when you have to deal with a self centered addict.

See, this might seem like I am bashing the book. Oh no, I'm not at all. I found this an enjoyable read for the most part. On the down side, there was a lot of repetition that I could have done without. The thing is, this story is not sugarcoated. Gastien group up relatively poor, left home with nothing, went to the "big city" and he knows what scraping bottom feels like. He was so low he had to scrape bottom just to look up. He got a few breaks here and there, made many sacrifices for his one true love (his art) and landed in a pretty good situation in Montemartre. You get to see his whole life, and not just the good parts.

He finds love, real true love, in a young girl named Sophie. This relationship is not without its troubles, but they have open and honest communication, and they make it work. I can't imagine how, but they do. When they first meet, he is flustered and makes slips like asking for a kisskey instead of a whiskey one night at the pub when she is a waitress. These little details really add to the story of their romance. It doesn't happen with a flash bang like in shorter novels, this romance is nurtured and grown until it becomes the rare flower that it is.

There is quite the cast of characters in this book, and you really get a chance to know them. One of my favorites is Gastien's best friend, Mic. Mic is... well, after being Gastien's friend for decades he should qualify for sainthood. In fact, there is a scene where Mic is reminiscing and you get a quick view of Gastien from his eyes, from the first moment he saw him on the street. This was so touching and beautiful, it really shows that family is indeed not just the people who you share blood with, but rather those who you share life with.

There were a few surprises in this book that I didn't see coming, and I'll leave those unspoiled. Lets just say that in this book you should be prepared for the parade of emotions you are going to feel with Gastien and his choices. There is definite happiness, a touch of romance, a splash and a rub of lust, and there is sorrow. Like I've said before, I am not necessarily sure this is a "feel good" book. If you are looking for the next power couple in the fiction world on a whirlwind romance of lust and love, you should look elsewhere. This is a gritty and raw look at the life of a young man who has convictions and sticks to them no matter the cost. It's a good story, and if you like historical fiction, I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Please join Gastien's fanpage at www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp for news on future releases and character interaction.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

What would you do for love?  Would you be willing to live a life that others think is foolish?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Can a person completely driven by career also fully love? What if their past holds so much pain it is impossible to fully trust?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Excerpt:

As Gastien looked at her all sound and motion stopped. She was new, he had not seen her there before; and she definitely did not fit in. Mon Dieu, she had the biggest, most expressive eyes he had ever seen! They were a greenish gold, and-her hair! It was a riot of curls that sprang out every which way, refusing to be tamed into any sense of style. She wore it loose with the curls ending slightly below her shoulders, framing her small face with a halo of browns and golds. He wondered how she ever managed to get a brush through that hair. What was a woman so obviously out of place doing serving at Au Lapin Agile?

She was so little! He had never seen such a petite looking female who could at the same time look so womanly. And that mouth! Just the sight of it made him start to become hard. The lips were ripe, wild berries waiting to be plucked. She licked her lips in fear, and Gastien’s heart jumped in his chest. She was sunshine; she was a violent summer thunderstorm, a gentle spring rain. She was nature in all of its beautiful, wild glory. He blinked. Surely she was not real. His heart was hammering.

Feeling lightheaded, Gastien decided that it had to be the whiskey. He recognized the group at the table she was serving as some artists he knew. As he watched, one of the men reached out and brushed his hand across her breast. A tear fell down her face. Before he knew it, Gastien was out of his chair and into the man’s face.

“Leave her alone, Phillipe! Can’t you see that she is scared? Just leave her alone!”

Phillipe stared at Gastien, shocked. What was it to him? She was just a serving girl. They came on to servers all of the time.

“Gastien, come on! Calm down. If she can’t take a little flirting she does not belong here!” Phillipe laughed.

Gastien, however, did not. “I said to leave her alone! You were not flirting. You rubbed your hand against her breast. Apologize!” He looked murderous. The girl just stood there, staring up at Gastien.

“Oh come on, Gastien…you of all people-”

“APOLOGIZE!”

Phillipe saw how angry Gastien was, and had no wish to fight him. 

“Jeeezzus. Ok.” He looked at the girl. “I am sorry.” She nodded mutely.

Gastien hissed, “Don’t ever touch her again!” He bent to help her pick up the broken glasses. 

“It is ok, Monsieur, it is my job, I will get it,” she said quickly, bending down to get the glasses. 

Her voice! It was like music. Gastien stared. He could not look away. 

“I said I will get it,” she said again.

“Non, non, I will help. Oh, look! Now you have cut your finger!” Gastien said softly. “Go get it taken care of. 
Here comes another server to clean things up. By the way, what is your name?”

She stared into his eyes, sucking her cut finger. 

“Sophie. It is Sophie. And yours is Gastien?”

Staring at that finger, with those ripe lips wrapped around it, Gastien found that he was hardly able to enunciate. 

“Oui.” 

Mon Dieu, he thought, she has no idea what she is doing to me.

She smiled shyly. “Gastien, merci for stepping in for me. I am afraid I am not used to serving yet. Merci beaucoup for asking him to apologize.”

“Oui. You, um, you should go take care of me. I mean, it.” Now Gastien was red. How could I say something so stupid, he thought. She must think I am a complete dolt!

Sophie reached out, tucking back a few strands of hair that had gotten in his eyes. Then she turned and walked away.

Phillipe and the others were enjoying the spectacle. 

“Gastien, why don’t you just f*ck her and get it over with, so we can all relax?” Phillipe asked casually. 

That was usually what Gastien would have done, after all. 

All of a sudden, Phillipe was on the ground, his chair overturned. As he held his hand to his chin, Gastien glowered above him. 

“Don’t ever talk like that about her again. Do you understand?”

The whole area was quiet. “Oui, fine; but what is she to you, anyway?

Gastien turned red. “Nothing. She is nothing to me at all! I just don’t like to see someone so obviously uncomfortable made sport of.” 

Phillipe just continued to look at him. 

“I said she is nothing to me, just drop it!” Gastien walked back to Mic and threw enough money on the table to cover their food and drink. “Let’s go.” 

As Gastien hurried out, he turned to look back at her one last time. Sophie was already inside. Not realizing how close he was to a tree, he quickly turned his head forward and walked right into it! Oh Sweet Jesus, he thought, as he turned an even darker shade of red than he had been earlier. Just let me die now! 

He hurried away, the men’s laughter ringing in his ears.

Mic looked helplessly back at Phillipe, shrugging his shoulders. Phillipe smiled, pointing to his heart and then his groin. It appeared that their ami Gastien was finally going to fall. 

And all indications showed he would be falling hard.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review on Amazon:


> What an amazing journey I was taken on. I literally felt his struggles. The writting was so simplistic that it allows the reader to immerse oneself to feel what you want for the persons in the story . I was never taken to one side or the other. The author allowed me to love or hate Gastien. I laughed and cried. Thank you for a soul touching love story. I still think about it with raw emotions.


http://www.amazon.com/review/R3I0L9KJAGAR5W/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B006LR8W4C&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

part of a review from indiebookspot.com:

...Gastien is an engaging character, and his journey is brought to life with some great writing and a strong narrative structure. You don't need to have read the first book in the series in order to enjoy Gastien part 2 - From Dream to Destiny, but a sense of Gastien's past struggles definitely adds to the drama and pathos of this second book. As Gastien is drawn to Sophie, his world seems to teeter, and love threatens his way of life...

complete review here: http://indiebookspot.com/2012/05/28/review-gastien-part-2-from-dream-to-destiny-by-caddy-rowland-4-5-stars/


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Interview: http://www.caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/the-next-big-thing-caddy-rowland.html

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: 
I was asked to review "Gastien: From Dream to Destiny" when I was done reading it. If you haven't read the first book in the series, I highly recommend doing so before tackling this one. I enjoyed this book much better than the first; it wasn't as emotionally draining which made it easier to read. Though there is more romance than in the first book, it's very different from the typical romance novel. This is a very sexually charged book which may put some readers off, but it's well worth reading. I have love/hate emotions for Gastien. I had to remind myself that his views on subjects were that of a man from his time period and not a modern day guy. I can't help but admire his honesty, originality, and strength but his behaviors are appalling. He's a drug addicted alcoholic with monogamy issues. He'll act irresponsible one moment then turn around and be tender and caring. His background makes some of his actions understandable be he needed to grow up sooner than he did. I enjoyed that Caddy wrote this story to span Gastien's entire life once meeting Sophie. That may seem like a lot to fit in one book but she hits the highlights. I imagine the missing years would have been boring. Sophie is a one of a kind woman. Her love for Gastien is so immense that she's able to accept all his flaws despite her family's disapproval and hatred. I liked seeing Gastien fall in love; it was very comical in the beginning. I was surprised that their relationship lasted. I thought for sure Sophie would get tired of Gastien's infidelity and immaturity. I enjoyed seeing Gastien as a father as well. I could feel the love he had for his son even if he wasn't the best at showing it. He truly tried to be what he thought a father was but it was predictable that he would end up disappointing his son. As their son got older he became a very unlikable character. He was a snotty, selfish, brat who could never see past other people's opinions and dislike for his father to see all the good in him. I thought after Gastien confided his past to his son that would make him more understanding towards his father, but he didn't seem to care. The ending was unexpected and I cried for Gastien's pain. Caddy was able to write a beautiful conclusion for Gastien's story but left me wondering how she would continue this series. I was able to see how with the brief preview of the third book. I give "Gastien: From Dream to Destiny" 5/5 stars. Sophie and Gastien have entered the realm of epic romance couples. They prove that true love is unexpected, unconditional, passionate, and flawed. 
Link: http://www.amazon.com/review/RM57V0JK6PB39/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B006LR8W4C&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Character Interview: http://theplotline.wordpress.com/2012/02/03/conversation-with-sophie-from-gastien-part-2-from-dream-to-destiny-by-caddy-rowland/

Hello, my name is Adrienne and I am a server at Au Lapin Agile in Montmartre, France. Oui, oui, I know&#8230;we are technically part of Paris now in the late nineteenth century&#8230;but we still think of ourselves as our own little village.

One of the other servers I work with is Sophie. How she got a job here I don't know! She is so little she can barely carry a tray of drinks, and the raucous, raunchy clientele we serve are not afraid to flirt shamelessly with us! She is not from here, but from the Pigalle area of Paris. Not a very nice place, if you ask me, but there are respectable pockets and she lives with her Aunt in one of them.

Anyway, she has stars in her eyes over the worst of the womanizers that frequent Au Lapin Agile: the stunningly handsome artist Gastien Beauchamp. Ha! He is known to bed dozens of women, but they must be rich-and they must be married. What is Sophie thinking? Here she comes now. I am going to try to talk some sense into her.

"Sophie! Sit down a minute, while it is quiet. You need to take a break. By the way, are you still mooning over that womanizer Gastien?" I try to stare her down.

Sophie blushes as she sits, but refuses to break eye contact. "Adrienne, will you quit calling him that? I know what Gastien does. But, oui, I am crazy about him. I have been crazy about him since that night he forced an apology out of that man who touched me. I just can't help it! He is so handsome, so kind-"

"KIND? He came to your rescue simply to show off! Trust me, Gastien is only interested in women for one thing, and it would NOT involve your heart!"

"That is not true! We have been friends now the whole summer and into autumn. He talks to me about things he talks to no one else about. Gastien trusts me and I am certain that he loves me. He is just too scared to admit it."

I shake my head. This woman is truly delusional! "Sophie, he only makes love to rich, married women. He does not want commitment; he is married to his art. The man does not even date single women. In the past he has gone out with a few&#8230;until he could get them into his bed! Now he does not even look at them. If you want more than conversation, I suggest you find someone in your league. You should be looking for a husband; someone who can take care of you! You are cute. You could find a nice man to settle down with and have a nice home!"

"Adrienne, I want Gastien. I have told myself over and over that Gastien is not good for me. I know he does not want commitment. I know that. But I don't care. Look, I am a grown up. I want him. It does not seem to matter what my brain says, my heart says it is Gastien."

"Well, if he wanted you, he would have acted by now. Obviously he does not see you as a potential lover. How much plainer can he make it?"

"Oh, he wants me all right. He is just afraid of how bad he wants me. For some reason, he is afraid that he will hurt me and he is not willing to take the next step."

"Gastien, afraid of a woman? Hardly! How much longer can you go on playing this game? It is not good for you. Time is passing. Break it off and find someone that can provide for you! My God, girl, leave it and move on!"

"I cannot and I will not! In fact, since he is afraid to take the next step, I have decided that it is up to me. I am determined to end up in Gastien's bed tonight. He does not know it yet, but he is going to make me his before this night is over. I will no longer be a virgin. I will be Gastien's woman."

I sigh. "Oh, Sophie. If you do that, you will be an even bigger fool than I thought. No man will want you after being used by a bohemian! Don't do that to yourself! Even if you do manage to seduce him, he will just use you and walk away!"

"No, he won't. I know he loves me. He is just as much mine as I am his. He just won't admit it yet. Once I kiss him, he won't turn back."

"Then God help you, Sophie. He has broken many hearts in the past and yours will be just another in the dusty pile."

"Time will tell, Adrienne. I know what my heart tells me."

"I wonder what you will tell that heart when it is shattered into a million pieces, Sophie. I really do." I get up. There is no talking sense into her. "Time to get back to work. With any luck, he won't show up tonight. For your sake, I hope he doesn't."

With that, I walk away. You just can't talk sense into some people.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "What an amazing journey I was taken on. I literally felt his struggles. The writting was so simplistic that it allows the reader to immerse oneself to feel what you want for the persons in the story . I was never taken to one side or the other. The author allowed me to love or hate Gastien. I laughed and cried. Thank you for a soul touching love story. I still think about it with raw emotions." -Evan Kohn

Link: http://www.amazon.com/review/R3I0L9KJAGAR5W/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B006LR8W4C&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review from Misty (The Top Shelf):I fell in love with Gastien from book one. This book can be read by itself but to get the full effect, I urge you to read the first book. Caddy Rowland will forge an emotional connection between you and the characters that will only deepen with this book. I went into it hoping that things were going to be better for Gastien and I feel it was in general throughout the book. There were a few dark spots but the darkest of them all is at the end. They're all weaved so tightly together that I feel I can't talk about much more than was given to you in the synopsis without spoiling the book. I can tell you this though; I was angry, and this is the first time I've ever been this angry at a character in a book. To me, what Gastien's son does at the end is absolutely unforgiveable. Sympathizers will agree and people who haven't read the first book will probably disagree. This series is beautiful, dark and a bit rough. So be sure you know what you're getting into when you read it. As with the book before, there are some very adult themes. http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B006LR8W4C/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3MPNSHRW4C41W


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"...Heart throbbing page turner. Written remarkably well. Merci beaucoup Caddy Rowland." -Dayton Larson

Full review: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B006LR8W4C/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RXX7LI51EHYDT


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Loved this book! At points in his life I was laughing, then crying, then putting my hand over my mouth (like "OMG") -Hope Lee

On Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B006LR8W4C/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"I could not let go of the characters they had become like family. Their were emotional highs and lows with this book. I could visualize myself in France with them. I could see myself having lunch with the girls and laughing about the men and their trysts. I would love to have someone in my life that I share that deep love with!

Caddy you have done what few authors have been able to do. And that is, have the characters become real and very much alive! I see all the layers of Gastein, Sophie, Mic, Cassie, Vic and Tristan Michael."

full review: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/527161226


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumped for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazon review: "Wow! I'm not sure I have the words to describe how this story or the characters affected me. I read the first book simply because I love historical fiction; and I knew nothing about the life of a true artist and thought it would be interesting .....and it was. I am approaching 73 yrs of age and I don't believe I have ever read a book like these two books. The depth of the emotions and feelings of Gastien - one moment I was in awe of how deeply he felt life....the next minute I could not believe how selfish and self centered he could be....yet Gastien was still a man I liked and worse sometimes understood his selfishness I had conflicting emotions thru the entire book..."

Read rest of review here: http://www.amazon.com/review/R9N0M3VZAAAC6/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B006LR8W4C&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: Wow! I'm not sure I have the words to describe how this story or the characters affected me. I read the first book simply because I love historical fiction; and I knew nothing about the life of a true artist and thought it would be interesting .....and it was. I am approaching 73 yrs of age and I don't believe I have ever read a book like these two books. The depth of the emotions and feelings of Gastien - one moment I was in awe of how deeply he felt life....the next minute I could not believe how selfish and self centered he could be....yet Gastien was still a man I liked and worse sometimes understood his selfishness I had conflicting emotions thru the entire book...s. Ford

To read the whole review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R9N0M3VZAAAC6/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=146809081X&nodeID=283155&store=books


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

For more information about this era in Paris/Montmartre France, please visit my blog and search archives for Those Crazy Bohemian posts. There are currently 12. www.caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Author interview: http://www.razberryjuice.com/index.php/books/447-caddy.html


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This review was left on book 5 of the series, but pertains to all of it: One of the best book series I've ever read. I couldn't put them down or wait for the next boks in the series.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MH56UXGKFTMY/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00CCG9ETS&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Interview on Bound4Escape: http://bound4escape.com/2014/01/04/author-spotlight-caddy-rowland/


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Enjoy this period of history. Characters were vivid and story line was so different from usual fiction involving artists. Sad but beautiful story.


Review (short and sweet. Fulll review is above): http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/AZLWAJI0VKEJB/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Interview on Historical Fiction Connection: http://www.hf-connection.com/2014/01/caddy-rowlands-gastien-part-i-cost-of.html

I will be posted there monthly about the bohemian art era in 1900's France. Won't you join me?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Short and sweet from Goodreads review: "Loved it too! Great story. "  Rhonda.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

You might enjoy this author interview: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/thelonewriter/2014/03/20/a-talk-with-caddy-rowland


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

reposting for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

New Review on Amazon:

5 stars. "I love this series, as a lover of historical fiction. This book I found more sad than the first in the series, so get your tissues out. But it is very good. I'm looking forward to continuing this series to the end."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A3PPJRRNFDAXBI/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review from B&N: "Tgis book had me on a rollercoaster. Never have i ever felt so much emotion fron reading a book. This is going to be a favorite for the rest of my days. I literally just finished it. My eyes are still wet with tears. Thank you for this book. I wish i could ensure the author reads this. Amazing work! Thank you"

Link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/gastien-caddy-rowland/1119402304?ean=2940013844605


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "Caddy Rowland's books give me such a new slant on life, or maybe I should say an enlightenment beyong my previous stae. She is wonderful, and this series on Beauchamps has been the best. Thank You Caddy"

Link to review: http://www.amazon.com/gp/review/R24PKVVP50CPIF/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ASIN=B006LR8W4C


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Very excited to announce Gastien: From Dream to Destiny won Best Novel and Best Historical Fiction in efestival of words 2015!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

5 star review: Although at times seemed like a bad soap opera, it did grip me and held me all the way through this second book of the series. I couldn't put it down most nights. It actually evolved into a powerful study of life as a nonconformist. It is a difficult life although from the outside it appears self serving and gleeful. So much sadness, but in the end ife is all about love.


----------

